# Chopin Nocturne No 1 op 32 in B Major - Hadar Perez



## Hadar Perez (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello everyone!

I've uploaded a new video, and I'd love to hear your opinion on my playing!
Thank you,

Hadar Perez


----------

